# What can a 8 week old puppy eat?



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking a drumstick or a chicken quarter will be too tough for a 8 week old pup to chomp through ... Am I right? What RMB can I give him at this stage? Chicken necks, backs, wings?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken necks were recommended to me. How's the little chomper doing?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I gave Karlo chicken wings and some ground meat, wings aren't very meaty and have alot of skin. He was(is) an inhaler so I switched to necks after that and fed ground turkey and some chix breast meat. He was able to do chicken thighs by about 10 weeks. I Feed a beef grind~ I get/ heart&tongue but the usual bones my dogs eat are turkey necks, and chicken leg 1/4s.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, so far he is a total washout in the housebreaking department. The monkey has no conscience or ethics when it comes to his bowels!

I got him a bag of Nature Variety's raw nuggets. He likes it well enough but I will switch him over to the "real" stuff when he is done with this bag.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Is that like the Nature Variety raw chub? I have been using that but am getting ready to switch to DIY soon.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My 8 week old puppy was able to eat a whole lot of things...unfortunately not many were food items!!!


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SambaMy 8 week old puppy was able to eat a whole lot of things...unfortunately not many were food items!!!


hahahaha.... LOL


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

These are 1 oz nuggets and I spoke too soon. Tonight Ike ate 2 and wouldn't eat anymore. I got a chicken wing from the fridge, broke it in 3 pieces and he liked that a lot better.

Dottie is not going to be happy when she finds out what happened to her breakfast!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My friends Rotties were eating chicken legs at 8 weeks with no problems.









Try wings, necks and legs. You may need to slice the skin a bit to give him more gripping area on the meat.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have cut the wings at the joints for small dogs.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

He just had some wings and little drumstick. 8 oz. He ate it all. 30 mins later, diarrhea. We'll see what tonight brings. Still crazy, active, drinking and peeing nonstop though


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think diarrhea is pretty normal. Get some canned (PLAIN) pumpkin and give him a bit of that. It shouldn't take more than a week for his system to get used to the new food.







Keep us posted!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Blah five diarrhea today. Three were of dark chocolate color and watery. The last one looked better ... just plain ol' puppy soft stool. He's acting fine, drinking plenty of water, peeing everywhere, just acting crazy in general







So after talking about it with his breeder back in Belgium I decided to go back to the kibbles this evening and then try the transition again in a month when he is settled down more. There are just too many unknowns and variables right now with a 8 wks old pup. I think this is my least favorite part of getting a new animal. With Obie and Dottie, I know what to feed them, how much, what they like to eat, what they don't like to eat, and what to do if they run into stomach problems. With Ike I have no idea right now.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If his poops are getting better why don't you give it another day or so...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

8 week old pup sits in airport loading area, gets in plane & flies across an ocean with unknown travel companions, lands in another airport, meets a New Man, rides in a strange car to a strange New World where the Sun sets & rises at the wrong time & the bacteria in soil & water are all just a little different ...
If you have the opportunity to feed him the same kibble as the breeder, I'd definitely do that for at least 2 weeks


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Now that you put it that way, Atlo ...









Ashley, the better poop came after 3/4 of kibble. I can't actually get the same one the breeder used over there so I just gave him Natural Balance.

We'll see - puppy poop stresses me out.


----------

